# Graphics work in Malaysia?



## potatoTree3d (May 12, 2010)

Hello, 

I'm British and am interested in moving to Malaysia or Singapore. I've been reading a few threads and looking for signs and indications regarding work.

Graphics and in particular 3d work is my area, and has been for nearly ten years, including a full time job in Spain for four years in an architectural visualisation company, and have a website portfolio to show samples of my work.

I've written to a couple of companies in KL area already but haven't had a response (need to follow up on), even though I'm sure I meet the requirements of what they are looking for. I've come across a thread about Interior Designers which I will follow up on, but nothing more specific. So also a need for visualisations of proposed developments/designs, and interactive 3d presentations for websites are areas where I could be involved.

Would I be correct in thinking I only stand a chance if I'm there on the ground? I think the company I looked at has at least one expat working there, so hopefully me being foreign wouldn't make it impossible. I'm also doing some freelance work over the internet, but currently not enough to warrant the risk of moving to the area. 

I will welcome and be grateful for any tips/advice on this issue.
Thank you very much.


----------



## charliejoe (Nov 15, 2008)

potatoTree3d said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm British and am interested in moving to Malaysia or Singapore. I've been reading a few threads and looking for signs and indications regarding work.
> 
> ...



Hello,
It will be much easier to seek employment or open up your own business here, if you're signed up under the Malaysia My 2nd Home Programme..



Regards


----------



## potatoTree3d (May 12, 2010)

Thanks, but I don't qualify for that programme from what I've seen.


----------

